# rachet strap emergency bow press



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

You can't take a bow press with you on a hunting trip so in a pinch why couldn't I devise a way to make a press out of ratchet strap. Is it possible, what would I have to make sure I do or avoid? Keep in mind this is just for something a can carry with me in the truck or in a back pack to use in a pinch. Has anyone tried this before. If so pictures would be appreciated.


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

just buy a bowmender bow press

i can understand wanting to build things yourself, but this is something that could potentially fail and destroy your bow, along with you and some of your extremities in the process

just my 02


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

I have used a rachet strap to press a bow just dont press it way down passed what the bows limbs go at full draw i hooked the special hooks in the limb pockets and went down real slowly the string start to sag then i stop did what I nedd to do and then with some help carefully draw the bow with your foot and have a buddy take the strap off with the buddy taking the strap off when the bow is draw you avoid the fast pop out that rachet strap are know for it worked for me in a pinch but do not advise to use for daily use

I am not liable for anything in case of injury like i said did this in a pinch!!!


----------



## sngehl01 (Apr 23, 2006)

thrill_seeker said:


> I have used a rachet strap to press a bow just dont press it way down passed what the bows limbs go at full draw i hooked the special hooks in the limb pockets and went down real slowly the string start to sag then i stop did what I nedd to do and then with some help carefully draw the bow with your foot and have a buddy take the strap off with the buddy taking the strap off when the bow is draw you avoid the fast pop out that rachet strap are know for it worked for me in a pinch but do not advise to use for daily use
> 
> I am not liable for anything in case of injury like i said did this in a pinch!!!


Firstly you didn't hook anything into the limb pockets, they are at the bottom of the limb at the riser.

Secondly, you can back a ratchet strap off slowly, you just don't know how. You can do it, and I have done it on my bow before. 

If you are dead set on making your own "portable press" here is what I did.

I took two pieces of square stock bar steel, .5"x.5", cut one piece to approx 3" and the other piece to approx the width of your limbs (2" or so). Weld it together at a T. You need to bevel the 3" piece at the end so you don't have a huge glob of weld. I used a tig welder and beveled the edge before I welded it and there was no hump. Then, you want to drill approx a 1/8" hole through the center of the long part of the T. This is the part you will insert down through the end of your limb between the limb and cam/idler wheel. Use structural wire you can buy at home depot, it's really cheap. I can't think of the proper term for what it is, but it has very high load ratings. run it through the hole, and connect it so it's a solid loop that won't come undone (they make special parts for this too, once again I don't use these on a daily basis, so I can't give you a specific name).

Build two of these.

stick one through one limb, one through the other. insert ratchet hooks (buy a good ratchet) through the wire loop, and tighten until your hearts content.

if you're not a welder, i wouldn't suggest you doing this, because if you don't get good penetration it WILL fly apart at the welds.

Learn how to use your ratchet strap and you can back it off one click at a time.

I built one of these a while back, and used it sparingly. I mean, VERY SPARINGLY! 

I'd just buy the bowmender bow press or any other portable press you can, they can be had for as little as 30-40$ I believe.

good luck!


----------



## cpowel10 (Oct 7, 2006)

sngehl01 said:


> Firstly you didn't hook anything into the limb pockets, they are at the bottom of the limb at the riser.
> 
> Secondly, you can back a ratchet strap off slowly, you just don't know how. You can do it, and I have done it on my bow before.
> 
> ...


I agree. Its very easy to back a ratchet strap out slowly if you know what you're doing.


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

What's so hard about buying a bowmaster portable press rig and keeping it in your rig so that you can fix your rig if your in the woods, all you have to do is hike back with your rig to your rig and get the bowmaster rig out of your rig and attach it to your rig... They don't cost much more than a pack of ratchet straps anyways...I don't normally carry ratchets straps around with me in the woods anyways.

$39.99 at lancaster archery....not worth messing up your bow with a half/azzed ratchet strap which probably cost you more after you get done customizing it.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*ratchet strap bow press*

Thanks, all good comments thoughts and ideas.

The reason I thought about this is that I always have a ratchet strap with me in my back pack. I don't know about the rest of the world but I've been known to forget something important just about the time I need it so I try to dedicate certain items to my pack and they never come out. Likewise, I use a ratchet strap to hold the two pieces of my portable/climbing tree stand together so if I'm using it I know I always have one with me.

I would only use something like this in an emergency situation so the warnings are certainly noted. I will give more thought to just buying the bowmender press.

Thanks again.


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

I made this from scrap metal laying around the shop.


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*ratchet strap bow press*

Lukenbow:

At the risk of sounding stupid, how does that work?

Thanks


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*bow press*

Ok, never mind I am stupid. Thatis a knock off of the bowmender press. I guess I didn't know what a bowmender is.


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

does anyone have plans for one of these bowmender presses?

i was planning on making a ez press but this is really what i need.


----------



## Lukenbow (Apr 5, 2007)

Check this out. Good video of it at work. This is where i got the idea to copy.


http://media.putfile.com/Bow-Press-How-To


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*bow press*

Lukenbow:

Sent PM to you.


----------



## mathews/fish (Jun 19, 2005)

*why?*

when all you need is either of these pocketable items:

Bowmaster

Detowis

Night Hawk Archery

see this thread:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1054085959#post1054085959


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

sngehl01 said:


> Firstly you didn't hook anything into the limb pockets, they are at the bottom of the limb at the riser.
> 
> Secondly, you can back a ratchet strap off slowly, you just don't know how. You can do it, and I have done it on my bow before.
> If you are dead set on making your own "portable press" here is what I did.
> ...


Wrong words sorry but you have the idea
how do you open a rachet strap slowly???? I guess i dont play with them enough


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

*How to back off a ratchet strap slowly*

Watch this video and it will show you how to do it. I didn't know how either until I saw this. Makes sense now that I've seen it.


----------

